# label stitching



## inlandsea (Nov 28, 2017)

any referrals for companies that stitch labels on back neck.

decided not to screen print and go with my logo on woven label

thank you


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

What brand of shirt are you using?

Are you getting them wholesale?

TSC Apparel has this service for their customers, but you have to buy your shirts from them. I've used it in the past (I screen print in the neck now), and the price was very competitive and they did great work.


----------

